# Maximale Reichweite von Profinet erweitern



## Astralavista (20 Oktober 2008)

Hallo!
Habe gerade ein Projekt, bei dem Profinet eingesetzt werden soll. Der Kunde will absolut keine Profibus-Leitung in seinem Gebäude haben.
Nun ist es so das ich Entfernungen bis ungefähr 600 Meter "überwinden" muss.
Wie kann ich das realisieren? Gibt es Wandler von z.B. Profinet auf Glasfaser oder sonstiges?


----------



## Lars Weiß (20 Oktober 2008)

Theoretisch sollte es mit jedem Medienkonverter funktionieren der QoS unterstüzt.


----------



## MSB (20 Oktober 2008)

Da Profinet ganz normal auf Ethernet basiert, kannst du natürlich auch beliebig Medienwandler einsetzen,
es gibt auch Profinet-Switche die bereits Glasfaser an Board haben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Astralavista (20 Oktober 2008)

Sorry, kann leider mit den Begriffen nichts anfangen.
Ist das erste mal das ich etwas mit Profinet zu tun habe.


----------



## MSB (20 Oktober 2008)

Z.B. 2x sowas:
http://www.alliedtelesis.de/products/line.aspx?pid=1

Oder sowas 2x:
https://mall.automation.siemens.com...-1-4090-4188-4201-4297-4207-4208-&jumpto=4208

Oder das:
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/logon.do?user=anonym&callingPage=start

Mfg
Manuel


----------

